# First cheese



## trev2000 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well I tried some cheese a few days ago and so far so good.
It’s a little heavy on the smoke should mellow a bit after a few more days
I did some Gouda, Monterey Jack w/habanera, Havarti and Cheddar.
I alternated between Hickory and Alder.
Tastes good to me



Left the door open a bit so the temp would be OK  ( stayed around 80 )


----------



## walking dude (Apr 17, 2008)

looks good trev..........tho you are in for a surprise........all the cheese i have EVER done.........gets stronger, the longer it sits......hehehe

the softer cheeses, like your two whites, takes smoke well.........so shorter smoking times are called for........while cheddars takes a bit longer

just did some mozz. and cheddar jack, earlier this week.........i took the mozz off after a 1.5 hours.........and the cheddar bout 2.5 hours...........tho we like a heavier smokey flavor

LOVE your smoker.......tho i was abit surprised that you had to crack the door..........must not be a digi bradely then?


----------



## trev2000 (Apr 17, 2008)

Its not the Digital
I bought the Canadian Tire Special for $270 someting
Ya I did over smoke it a bit
Bt its still enjoyable
Trial and error is the way to go
hahah


----------



## walking dude (Apr 17, 2008)

no such thing as a bad hunk of smoked cheese in my book........ayup


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 17, 2008)

I bet it tastes great Trev...sure looks good.


----------



## trev2000 (Apr 17, 2008)

As I am now finding out the softer cheeses take smoke better.
I will definitely do some cheese again
Might try some ribs this weekend
Soooo many good points and recepies in here its hard to choose


----------



## walking dude (Apr 17, 2008)

welcome to MY world............lolol

abts.......armidillo eggs.......wings......and maybe sliced italian beef will be on the smoker sat. and spares on sunday...........with abts.........i NEVER fire up the smoker without abts on the menu..........maybe even some pig candy


----------

